# Awful day at work, overheard co-workers discussing me...



## monochromatic (May 19, 2014)

So, I just feel the need to vent a bit after a hard day.

I have a summer student position in a government office, and unfortunately they do not have much for me to do there. Apparently, they do not normally hire students and someone completed a work term some time before I started my job, and she cleared up most of the extra work they had. They didn't really have anywhere to put me either, so I am sitting at a table on the other side of a desk where the woman I work with primarily sits. When I don't have anything to do, which is about half the time, I don't have much to do other than sit around.

I went upstairs this morning to put a couple of files in one of the filing cabinets up there, and I saw three of my co-workers in the hall, though none of them noticed me or realized I was there. I overheard the woman I sit near today tell the other two how uncomfortable it is to have me there, "watching her while she works" (which I don't, most of the time I've just spent thinking about my other personal problems I won't get into in this thread). She was also upset that I haven't been going to the front counter there, which is true. One of the reasons is that one of the workers is sitting next to the front counter and immediately jumps up and speaks to customers when someone comes in the building, and the other reason... Well, I'm posting on a social anxiety forum, aren't I? Anyway, very few people come in as it is, so it wouldn't change my workload much.

It's frustrating since I can't change the fact they don't have work for me. The situation is uncomfortable for me too! I actually did talk to her about it directly, since I knew that she knew I had heard her, since they all saw me there after they were talking. At least we are trying to make things better for both of us, and I probably will stay at the office, especially since it is only temporary. Still, hearing someone talking about you behind your back is just an awful experience.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

monochromatic said:


> I overheard the woman I sit near today tell the other two how uncomfortable it is to have me there, "watching her while she works"


Seems more an issue with her own insecurity than anything else, although granted, I can't imagine many people would enjoy being in her position in the situation you describe. (Not that it's your fault; it's just the situation that's awkward.) And at least you were able to talk about it with her.

As for "going to the counter", maybe that's something you could work towards.

Is there anything you can do there to at least make you *look* busy or, um "non-staring"?


----------



## monochromatic (May 19, 2014)

Yes, I understand that, it is equally awkward. I've said that I don't want it to seem like I am unwilling to work, and I do everything I am given, I want to do something while I am there. Really, they shouldn't have hired a student that they do not need.

There's not much I can do to even look busy other than repeatedly look at some of the notes I have on my desk. I try to drag out some of my work as well. For the record, I do try to focus my attention on something and I rarely even look at my co-worker, but it is still an uncomfortable situation. We've both acknowledged though that is not either of our faults that there isn't much available for me. Anyway, like I said, it is only a temporary job.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You did the right thing by defending yourself in an unfair situation. Like you stated "There's barely any work for you to do." Maybe next time, you can try asking your co workers if they need help on anything. You can ask anyone to give you work to do. That's what I do at my job and it makes time go faster when you are busy.  Also, I hope you told that sh&t talker that you don't even look at her at all. lol I don't know what makes her think she's the center of your attention.


----------

